# Saturday May 2nd, 2020 - Dumping Grounds SE



## TailChaser_Sportfishing (May 7, 2020)

Ran out 05/02/2020 SE of the Dumping Grounds. Found the line and took home a few mahi and wahoo. Found some tile fish on the pipeline on the way home. Couldn’t ask for a nicer day out there! 

*







*


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Damn that looks like FUN!!! Congrats


----------

